# Phoenix Gold RSd525c comps



## Grim0013 (Nov 4, 2008)

Phoenix Gold RSd5CS 5.25" component speakers
powered by an old-ass Alpine V12 MRV-F400 (4x60W @ 4 ohms, 14.4v)

I have been needing new speaker in my dash for, literally, years. When I bought my Jeep back in 2000, I had some Rockford Fosgate Fanatic 5.25 comps laying around, so I rigged up a bracket out of some scrap plywood I had handy and called it "good enough for now." Fast forward 8 years and a damaged, but still working, driver later, I finally got around to putting something better in there; the PHoenix Gold RSd525c component set. I have heard a lot of great things about the RSd6 set, so I decided to give the 5.25" a try. Doesn't hurt that I am a PG fan going way back.

For mounting, rather than screw around making a new set of brackets, I found a dude on ebay selling the same brackets as the ones I had made all those years ago, but in steel, for $20. That'll save me some time and hassle. It also turns out that the distance between the two mounting holes in the tweeter pod match up exactly with the mounting holes in the dash. Sweet. Now I have a nice secure spot for the tweets.

The crossovers have a 0db/+2db selector for the tweeters. After a quick listen I opted to go with the 0db setting. Not that they were harsh at the +2db setting, I just prefer a more "laid back" sound. For reference, mine came set to +2db from the factory.

The brackets lined up perfectly with both the speakers, and the mounting holes in the vehicle. I decided to use some acousta-stuff around the read of the mid in order to try and slow down the back-wave. Not an ideal solution, by any stretch, but it was fast, easy and cheap. Hopefully effective too. Everything bolted up nicely and the trim pieces went back on just the way they were. Everything fit just right. Oh, I had previously cut a little metal out from inside the dash back in 2000. Not sure if it would be required with the speaker/bracket combo I am using now though. Regardless, the metal I removed didn't seem necessary, and 8 years without it there has proven that theory true.

How do they sound? About seven million thousand times better. Not surprising, given what I pulled out of the dash though. Mid-bass seems slightly improved and the highs seem more defined. The biggest difference though is that they exhibit MUCH less distortion at higher listening levels. The set is also less fatiguing to the ear at higher output. 

Unfortunately imaging has not improved, though I am still working on ideas for that. I think the main reason is just that the location for the speakers is just plain awful, from an imaging standpoint. They are in the dash, outside edge, about stomach high when sitting, and are aiming about 20* downwards. I suspect that imaging will be poor regardless of anything I might do, short of relocation them to a custom position, and for a vehicle that regularly has the everliving crap beat out of it, on and off the road, it just doesn't seem like a good idea.

So far, I would say that I am pleased with this component set. I need more time with it to say much more than that. Seems like an excellent value for $69 shipped though.


Pics:


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

nice! im about to purchase the 6.5" set for my fiances ride! 

just curious why u didnt go with cheaper coax version since they are mounted there? or do they even make em


----------

